# Just got the Move



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This has been given by a family member that has no use of it.

I wont be trying out till tomorrow, but thought I would give some thoughts and have a place to ask about it.

First thing is a couple of peeves. No cable to charge it is supplied, no big issue as I have about 3 but surely it should come supplied. Second is no USB on the back of the console, meaning an ugly cable hangin out of the front of the console for the camera. Again, no big deal but I would have preferred a neater solution. Third is the console only has 2 USB ports, and can only charge when switched on, so with the camera in I cant charge both the pad and move controller. Still no big deal, but its a peeve. I still aint happy about the console not charging in standby but anyway. I also prefer having batteries for the 360 pad, but thats a personal preferences more than anything.

Its well made though, so thats a positive. I'm looking forward to seeing how responsive it is compared to Kinect.

One question I do have is what is the extension socket on the bottom of the controller for?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Just had a go at table tennis on the demo disc, and as someone who constantly criticises these kinds of things I am suitably impressed. Its very responsive, much more so than the standard Wii setup (not tried plus, sold me Wii) and much better than anything I have tried on Kinect yet. I was quite taken back by the fact you can actually apply the spin on the ball accurately in the same way as you would in a real game. I used to be quite good at table tennis and know how to play, and I have to say the Move makes a realistic sim very real.

First impression? I'm well impressed. I have heavy rain and got fed up after about 2 nano seconds because the six axis is pretty pants. I hold high hopes for that game now.


----------



## doc5150 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have the move also, just about threw out my arm sword fighting lol, it was sure sore the next day. I have MAG and its supposed to work on that game but haven't tried it yet.


----------

